# Swollen/deformed mirrolures



## jbyrum (Jan 12, 2015)

Has anyone ever had mirrolures (or other hard baits) swell up and become deformed? Opened up a plano box I left in my skiff over the weekend and all of my hard baits are misshapen. The suspending plugs all float now and I don't think the topwaters will walk correctly. I've sent Mirrolure an email, but have never seen anything like this. My only guess is that they got ridiculously hot and expanded.

Any insight?














Response from Mirrolure posted below


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

Whoah, definitely never seen that one! I leave boxes of hardbaits in the skiff all the time in the Florida sun & never had any issues with them becoming misshapen. I'm curious to see what Mirrolure says!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah that’s from them getting too hot and expanding the gas inside. Don’t let them get that hot.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Try them out. If they catch fish, we all will be leaving our lures in the boat.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Think you should pick ONE for the upcoming Tournament that DB will be hosting out of EC.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah, don't buy them.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Man, that’s a lot of money sitting in that plano.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Megalops said:


> Man, that’s a lot of money sitting in that plano.


You should see my collection


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You should see my collection


You should see mine! I’ve given many mangrove trees Mirrolure earrings. Lol


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Just like a few areas I have seen with Cajun Thunder popping corks in the trees.
Look like Easter Egg Island.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I have seen strike king red eye shads do that from the heat in my buddy bass boat hatches.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Ever store soft plastics on the same box?


----------



## jbyrum (Jan 12, 2015)

I just received the below response from Mirrolure. I'll be shipping them out tomorrow. Very pleased with the outcome.

_Hello Jordan, _
_
I'm so sorry to hear that happened to your lures. We don't ever want that to happen to any of our customers and intend to provide the highest quality products possible!
We have found, through our testing, that tackle boxes, especially the waterproof ones, create an air-tight seal that sort of bakes the lures inside during hot temps. This happens especially if a customer leaves their tackle boxes in their boats outside over a large amount of time, in a hot garage, in a car, etc. 
Our lures have several layers in the body, so when heat is applied, they swell outward and bubble. This is due to the hot plastic and the air trapped inside expanding. 
All this to say, we can set you up with replacements! 
Send your lures to our address, 1415 E Bay Dr, Largo, FL, 33771
We will ship you back replacements, plus some extra goodies for your troubles, and free shipping back to you. 
Hope this helps! We will ship it as soon as we receive the ruined lures._

_Shelby B. _


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

That’s awesome good to know.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Now that's customer service


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

SS06 said:


> Now that's customer service


The owner is a first class guys who's family started the company so he has a keen interest in preserving the legacy.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That is stellar customer service!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes, MirrOlure is a stand-up company. Glad they are taking care of you and good heads-up for future tackle storage of hardballs for all of us!


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

If the swelling lasts longer than 4 hours, you should call a doctor.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

dodgerodder said:


> If the swelling lasts longer than 4 hours, you should call a doctor.


Or more hookers


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Or more hookers


Haaaaa, that is correct!
Doctor is last person I’m calling if that happens


----------



## Tyler White (Jun 11, 2018)

Nice to see there are still a few companies left that truly put the customer first!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Power Pole is equally awesome


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

As a long term Mirrolure user, I've had that problem for years and have a whole collection of Mirrolures that are badly deformed. I've always figured it came with the design and that if you store them in hot conditions that's exactly what will happen every time... 

The bottom line for me was to go to other lures while keeping a few Mirrolures for situations where they shine... Since I'm a guide (and have been for many years) I periodically go directly to the factory and order the lures I need by the half dozen in each size, model, and color. I figure that alone more than makes up for what happens to them if they get hot...


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Was just unloading the truck and noticed this Yozuri Pins minnow. My trout case had been in my truck for a couple weeks. Just unloaded everything. And it isn’t even hot yet.


----------



## EOD2305 (Nov 7, 2020)

Hard to find customer service that responsive these days! Glad I sent a lot of my money on MirroLure!


----------



## david.herrilko (Nov 21, 2021)

Megalops said:


> That’s awesome good to know.


Years ago the freight rep for Eastern Airline TPA used to give me lures from this company. At that time they were made in Largo FL, Shipped to Costa Rica for assembly, then flown back to Largo. Most of you wont remember Eastern, Pan AM, Midway, CO. Very good American company


----------



## SupergrandslamIII (Jan 21, 2016)

That happened to me with like 20 killer plugs was not ever able to get them to work the same I saved them and used them to throw at jacks


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

WC53 said:


> Was just unloading the truck and noticed this Yozuri Pins minnow. My trout case had been in my truck for a couple weeks. Just unloaded everything. And it isn’t even hot yet.
> View attachment 204557


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

WC53 said:


> Was just unloading the truck and noticed this Yozuri Pins minnow. My trout case had been in my truck for a couple weeks. Just unloaded everything. And it isn’t even hot yet.
> View attachment 204557


Bruh...no bananas on the boat!!!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

WC53 said:


> Was just unloading the truck and noticed this Yozuri Pins minnow. My trout case had been in my truck for a couple weeks. Just unloaded everything. And it isn’t even hot yet.
> View attachment 204557


That’s a tear jerker right there. Yozuri’s $14 buck minumum per lure.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Happened to me with a few Mirrolures I kept in Plano boxes on my boat under a cover in my yard.
Mirrolure sent me replacements as well. I am a customer for life!
Now keep my tackle in my shed.


----------

